# Wikimap



## Martinsizon (May 20, 2006)

*Wikimapia*

Not sure if everbody heard of wikimapia but it is like google maps but you can drag a box and place it on a site of interest. I was thinking maybe if you you could name where all the site are for the future towers or u/c towers.

Site: http://www.wikimapia.org

Direct link to Dubai: http://www.wikimapia.org/#y=25250906&x=55327148&z=11&l=0&m=a

p.s.- can someone place a box on the Dubai WTC, i have been searching for it for a while now


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

pretty cool, Dubai WTC is already marked, it is above the emirates towrs, white and hardly noticable. 

haven't seen that before.


----------



## dubaiquote (Nov 21, 2005)

Is it possible somehow , someway to get the GEOCODE of every project that is either undeer construction, built or planned. ?

Geocode is longitude and lattitude , i dont think this is possible is it ?


----------

